# Keeping a kitten.



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

I knew i could get around Sue and talk her into letting me keep one of the kittens lol so here's a couple of pics of the lad that shall be staying with us, Next we can't wait to get him to a show and see how well he does. All we have to do now is think of a pet name for him so any suggestions appreciated. best wishes...............CHRIS.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Well done :thumbup: What promises have you had to make so that you could keep him :lol: He's a little darling. What's his 'posh' name? Might give us a clue for a pet name. Or how about Dylan? Nice Welsh name :thumbup:


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

his posh name lol im sure you wont be able to pronounce it Lynn lol but here it is for you Glanafon Morgannwg Seren....:scared::scared:


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Seren then 

Gorgeous baby!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

raggs said:


> his posh name lol im sure you wont be able to pronounce it Lynn lol but here it is for you Glanafon Morgannwg Seren....:scared::scared:


Morgan? :lol: I used to be a 'Morgan' (1st marriage)


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Morgan is a great name but poor old Meighan wont know whether she's coming or going ........:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Ah, there is that :lol: Poor girl :confused1:
Thomas? After Tom Jones :lol:


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

OMG........I couldn't do that to the poor kitten...........:lol::lol:


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

lol Lynn if i was going to name him after a welshman it def wouldn't be that one hahahahaha............Owain Glyndwr perhaps lol

He comes back to Wales from his home in LA and then tries to talk with a welsh accent........he cant even speak the language lol


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

What a lovely pair of boxing gloves he has ... so, Muali is my suggestion after Muhammed Ali


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub:


----------



## lestroischats (Apr 6, 2010)

When I look at him I see cute kitten first and chocolate second :lol: Something foody? Apparently chocolate in Welsh is Siocled...no idea whether that sounds attractive when pronounced!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

what is his pedigree name going to be chris?


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Jenny, his ped name is Glanafon Morgannwg seren


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

right well you have answered my question already. one of the names i quite fancy if or should i say when i get another raggie or wegie is dixie.
there has been some famous 'pagans' in the raggie world also.


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

Dally Banjo said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub:


Ditto


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Lucky lucky you. Have you found a loving home for the other one yet?

I've googled welsh boy names, and the two that spring out - to me are Dai and Bran - assuming you haven't chosen a name yet that is.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi JO thx for the reply, we have decided to give him the Welsh name of SEREN which translates to Star. and yes we do have a loving home for the other lad too, best wishes............Chris


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

raggs said:


> Hi JO thx for the reply, we have decided to give him the Welsh name of SEREN which translates to Star. and yes we do have a loving home for the other lad too, best wishes............Chris


Lovely name Chris. Looking forward to seeing pictures of Seren as he grows up.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

raggs said:


> his posh name lol im sure you wont be able to pronounce it Lynn lol but here it is for you Glanafon Morgannwg Seren....:scared::scared:


Wow!! 

For those who wish to pronounce it;

Glan (as in gland but without the d) ah-von Morgan-oog (and Seren I assume you all know how to pronounce lol)


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

WOW!! He is stunning!!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

raggs said:


> Hi JO thx for the reply, we have decided to give him the Welsh name of SEREN which translates to Star. and yes we do have a loving home for the other lad too, best wishes............Chris


And I'm sure he will be a Star too :thumbup:


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Cute little boy, if you're anything like my wife you'll be saying "can we keep" too at least one kitten in every litter.... :lol:


----------



## luisa (Jul 14, 2010)

hes gorgeous and seren is a really pretty name


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

When he gets his bis PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE youtube the judge trying to pronounce his name!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

hi Seqeena, diolch yn fawr Iwan, thanks very much for the way you explained how to pronounce the name,
sgwrsia ail'n ebrwydd............CHRIS.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

raggs said:


> hi Seqeena, diolch yn fawr Iwan, thanks very much for the way you explained how to pronounce the name,
> sgwrsia ail'n ebrwydd............CHRIS.


Dim problem :thumbup:


----------

